# Play Pen outside?



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, 

So its Murphys 3rd day with us today, he is an absolute star and a credit to Anzil, confident, social, QUIET, loves to play, loves to cuddle and he is already in love with his crate and goes off to it when he wants a lie down/chill or to chew his kong!

He is sleeping in it night next to our bed and had one little accident last night - even then he had tried his best to do it out of the crate (poo'd over the crate door! ha) 

Anywho, We have quite a large garden, with a decked area, paved area and then a largish lawn, and when we take him out he just kinda follows us around(maybe its TOO much for him) he does the odd wee and has poo'd outside once, (becuase he's got a bit of dodgy tummy at the min, but that is too be expected being a new environment) but he isnt exactly going freely and seems to not have a good sniff and look for somewhere to go, instead he comes straight back in an goes in the house more often than not.

We are thinking about getting a playpen for the garden, on the grass where we can take him out, put him in it, he has enough room to walk around and we can stand back a bit and let him be on his own, and hopefully he will do his buisness, where we can then praise him.
Anyone done this? or anyone not agree?

P.s here is a couple of pictures so you can see the beast himself!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my word he is seriously cute!!!! And so teeny 
No advice I'm afraid but some people on here made a little toilet area with one of those wooden square sand pits and some turf. Good luck xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He is cute as a button!

You could take him out on a lead and stand in the place you want him to go. If you do this every 45mins - 1hour he will get into the routine of it and start to realise what he is going outside for. Especially if you give him a small treat after going and praise him. It's good for you to be with him so you can praise him the exact moment he goes.


----------



## MurphysDad (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah thats the plan, just want him to be in a place where he cant just come and sit next to my feet! we will still be with him throughout to praise, will try the lead today!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's adorable and so tiny! Love his face so cute


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry to report I have seen this before in pups and it is hopeless! There is only ONE way to solve this problem and I am the only one who knows it. You simply must ship him over to me and find yourselves another puppy. He is too cute for words and I cannot bear to be without him. 

All kidding aside your plan sounds excellent. He needs to find a place where he is confident to go. Once you treat him for going there he'll get the idea and you can remove the fencing.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi! Oh Murphy is a cute puppy, he has the little white bib like my Billy.
Glad your first few days are going well.
Re the garden I would just leave him to it for now, he will soon settle in and will be roaming around your garden by himself, they just like to be near you (or preferably under your feet) at this age!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is pretty normal for the outisde to be a big and scary place, I would walk with him, with a pocket full of puppy kibble, if he wees, give him a piece, if he poops give him several. Often pups like a corner or half under a bush, rather than the middle of the lawn, so walk him around the edges. If he freezes move on a couple of steps and then bend down and call him to you and give him a gentle happy fuss, then keep walking. When they are tiny each toilet trip to the garden can last 20 mins or so, but as they gain confidence in their new surroundings it can get a bit quicker, although they do then get increasingly distracted by leaves, grass, twigs, snails, mining etc etc etc
Always put on a warm waterproof coat before you go out and keep your wellies by the back door. Worth the effort now.
Murphey is totally gorgeous - I do love a black 'poo


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

He is adorable! He's been with his brothers and sisters all the time and so he isn't used to being alone all the time. He suspect he will be more comfortable with time to explore. Though I have to say sometimes I wished my two would be less comfortable, the things I pull out of their mouths. Independence has its price, too.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

What a little sweetheart you got there, congratulations! Aside from great advises from above, you may need to train him more on recall if you have an open yard.


----------

